# Phaeton audio upgrade



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Just thought I'd share my install pictures as I go along. I bought the car as a demonstrator for my business (car radio skipton) I wanted a solid car with lots of class,one that could compliment some new technology I wanted to try. 

I have added two audio and video inputs into the front screen and unlocked the tv in motion.

Added a bluetooth streaming device so I can use my mobile for Internet radio.

Added the new Audison bit play server which holds a 2tb hard drive this outputs video and sound onto the front screen. I can control the unit from either my phone, tablet or remote control. The main attraction for me was the 24bit high resolution optical output which I've fed into an Audison 8.9 amplifier which then drives the 8 speakers in my front doors. 
This will give me a huge sound quality improvement over the aging dension ipod kit.

As you can see I've treated the doors to a layer of skinz sound deadening .
The speakers I've chosen are Audison prima 3 ways with an extra tweeter. All these will be time aligned on my laptop using the software. (Pics to follow asap)

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I can't upload pics. It says permissons denied.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/x4wkUEPgck/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/x4wdamPgcN/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/x4yPscPgfg/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/x4yWVsvgfw/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Looks great so far! :beer::beer::thumbup:

Tim


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm old. First time I've ever clicked to instagram. 



OP- where are you?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Not that you probably need any help, but the OEM speaker specs are documented here-


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5914739-Standard-VS-Premium-stereo-info


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for the help. I have pretty much finished in the doors now and I'm very pleased with the results. The factory stuff is good but I'm taking this to another level. I will say it now that this will be the best sounding phaeton in the world.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm in Yorkshire in the UK btw

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

Biglog said:


> I have added two audio and video inputs into the front screen and unlocked the tv in motion.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_



Can you give more details? The car has factory TV tuner? What year is the car?


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://media-in-motion.co.uk/oem-tv-input--av-input-for-audi-vw-models-with-factory-tv-tuner/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

My car is a 2005.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

I must admit I do like the sound system in the Phaeton but having put Focal speakers in my past few cars I know how much you can improve the sound by just upgrading the speakers. My question is if I brave removing the doors can you just replace speakers i.e. is the positive and negative clearly marked so you don't get them out of phase?


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

The doors are really easy to remove and the phase can be checked easily with a small battery.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, how do you check the phase with a battery?
David


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

Biglog said:


> http://media-in-motion.co.uk/oem-tv-input--av-input-for-audi-vw-models-with-factory-tv-tuner/
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_



How much did it cost? On their website, there are no prices.

http://media-in-motion.co.uk/control-logic-%E2%80%93-extensive-av-interface-for-vw-phaeton/

cata


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

gotta say this device looks interesting. 
The OP is in the UK, and has an audio/TV button that we don't have in NAR cars. 
however the control logic webpage http://media-in-motion.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/20-08-10-Phaeton-Head-Unit.jpg 
shows a LHD car, without the TV button.... 

sure would be nice to know for certain how this would work on the NAR cars... 

with the touch screen layer modification, (discussed in other threads) and a windows tablet hidden away.. (maybe in the glovebox) this could give us updated touch screen navigation and Media player capability that many of us want.


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Have you upgraded the rear speakers?


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Ref the questions about the TV inputs etc I will ask as I'm friendly with the owner of that company. 

The rear speakers are on my to do list in the next few days. 

I have ordered a spare wooden radio surround and have started building a full clip on and off dash mod to allow me to use my Samsung tablet in front of the radio. It will control my hd server and will also allow me to have updated sat navigation etc. For day to day use I intend on using the factory screen. For show purposes I will swap the dash front. I will put more pics up asap

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

You simply put the battery onto the speaker . If you have the positive on the speaker positive the speaker will move outwards. Of it goes inwards you have found the negative

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

How To Test Speaker Polarity Phasing ( Speaker Po: http://youtu.be/TFlwINTNFqg

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks most helpful, mine has the standard sound system and the mid range speaker next to the front door handle has no sound (as far as I can tell) is it just the case that there is no speaker but the powered wires are there?


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

If you have the 8 channel amplifier I don't believe it will be wired for the mids nr the handle.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks,
With the component set of speakers you bought could you 'make' a feed for it from one of the speakers in the bottom of the door?
David.


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

There are various methods of integrating up to date av devices on the dinosaur old Phaeton AV system, most use the cd input, I for one am very interested in the tv tuner side, mainly due to the use of the screen for visual.
I'd love to see a video introduction to the device, ie.. installation description and the system working in the car to entice me, any chance of this?
cheers
Darren


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

The 8 channel amplifier does still cover a full range of sound. The fact you don't have the speaker doesn't mean you have a hole in your music it just means the range is spread over 3 speakers not 4. If you want to improve the sound simply change the existing speakers for a better brand. I used an Audison 3 way kit. The speaker change is very very easy and you will only need basic tools. 

The bass speaker can simply be unscrewed and a new one fitted as per my picture. Seal up the old screw holes and simply reconnect the original wires to the new speaker. (In phase obviously)

The mid bass speaker is very easy. I pulled the old speaker out of the housing and refitted a 4" Audison mid. It was just a fraction too small so I used a small amount of acoustic foam to seal the speaker into the box. Drill a small hole and extend the wires into the box for the new speaker or solder wires onto the terminals inside the plastic box. (Don't cut the back off the box) any holes need to be sealed up well. 

The tweeter mount just slides off the door and I simply glued the new tweeter into the factory foam behind the grill. 

The factory amplifier sorts out all the appropriate crossover points so you don't need the ones on the box.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Regards the av input it Is a straight plug and play add on. It opens the two av inputs on the front screen. The TV in motion box is also easy to install. Pop the radio trim off,undo the screws and slide the radio out. You connect up perm live,earth and two can bus wires. No programming no coding required. Then the screen stays on whilst in motion. 

I will do a video asap

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

Cheers
D

Ps Had to do some remedial work to the Phaeton audio system, including the addition of tweeters into the door handle trim. Love the Phaeton sound, just want to improve input options to the media centre


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I have my music server on one input and a blue tooth receiver on the second. I like Internet radio and it means the kids can play the ipad etc through the car. Without having to mess about with cables.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Biglog, I was thinking more along the lines of taking the signal from one of the speakers in the bottom of the door and using one of the crossover units that are usually supplied with the component kit to feed a speaker installed by the door handle. Would it be worth doing do you think


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

I've just checked the Audison APK 163 component package (at Caraudiosecurity) do you think they are as good as Focal? I've used Focal in my last two cars but the genuine French made speakers are becoming very expensive to buy these days and as I plan to replace the rears too I may consider changing brand.
David


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Each different speaker in the door is fed a specific frequency so if you fed a tweeter via a crossover will actually do nothing for your plight for more sound. 
I went from 4 speakers to 3 with the Audison kit and it's breathtakingly good. The low end bass is very surprising and the result has been superb. I couldn't get out of the car yesterday it was so good. 
I have sold car audio for over 15 years and I've never heard speakers of this price bracket sound this good.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Biglog said:


> Each different speaker in the door is fed a specific frequency so if you fed a tweeter via a crossover will actually do nothing for your plight for more sound.
> I went from 4 speakers to 3 with the Audison kit and it's breathtakingly good. The low end bass is very surprising and the result has been superb. I couldn't get out of the car yesterday it was so good.
> I have sold car audio for over 15 years and I've never heard speakers of this price bracket sound this good.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Thanks,
Very helpful I'll go by your judgement on the choice of speakers.


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/yQGD35PgV_/

The start of the Tablet install for my Phaeton.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/yQHJV_vgYF/
As you can see the tablet will sit in front of the old screen. One I've sanded and filled it I can test fit it then decide on the finish. I'm thinking I might airbrush it to match the walnut

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Airbrushing works very well. A friend of mine did my cup holders.


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/yz3vbHPgen/

Back bass speakers were a delight to change. Very easy and the bass is now felt in the car.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Biglog said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yz3vbHPgen/
> 
> Back bass speakers were a delight to change. Very easy and the bass is now felt in the car.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Ah I see you have used Focal speakers. Do you know of an outlet that sell the Audison package at a good price.
Just to re-cap are the replacement speakers easy to identify regarding wiring positive and negative?
David


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I own a car audio shop called car radio Skipton. I have the speakers in stock. The only reason I used focal in the back was they were spare from an old demo stand.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

It's very very easy to identify pos and new yes

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

How much would your setup set me back if I purchased it from you?

Without labour 
With labour


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Apx163 I can sell for £250 delivered

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Good price I'll start saving, is there anything that can be done to the 60mm speaker in the rear? How much would a suitable speaker for the rear lower door be would it be better to stick to Audison for the rear?


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I have an audison 17cm bass speaker that will fit straight in. They cost approx £90 per pair.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Biglog said:


> I have an audison 17cm bass speaker that will fit straight in. They cost approx £90 per pair.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Thanks all carefully noted. Have you been able to do anything with the 60mm speakers in the rear?


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I've left mine standard. They don't struggle to keep up simply because of the frequencies they play.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

OK keep them standard then.
I did go to your web site the other day and in the next few weeks would like to follow your advice and buy the Audison package plus the Audison bass speaker how do I go about it should I phone up and order over the phone or through the site.
Regards,
David.


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Give me a ring at work 9 til 6 I can sort it no problem. 

Peter
Car Radio Skipton
01756794850

I will help you with the install no problem.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Biglog said:


> Give me a ring at work 9 til 6 I can sort it no problem.
> 
> Peter
> Car Radio Skipton
> ...


Thanks very much I'll be in touch.


----------



## saxtonram (May 30, 2013)

Hello BigLog

No doubt you have taken the video part of the system to a new level, but for fun - I challenge your your statement "I will say it now that this will be the best sounding phaeton in the world." It would be fun to do a sound-off 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-My-fixation-on-upgrading-the-standard-stereo

QUOTING:

----

Thank you to those that have inspired me to try and upgrade my stereo to the Premium Amplifier.

I thought I would do a mini blog of the project which started today with the young guns at Good Vibrations in Bozeman, MT (http://www.goodvibrationsmt.com/).

This project was made possible from all the useful and necessary links provided by you on this Forum:

How to wire standard plug for the Premium Amp?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...um-stereo-info

What is the wiring schematic for the speakers?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...he-12-speakers

How to remove stereo head unit (J523)?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...ck-in-there)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...2#post17058040

Where are the speakers?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1607530

How to remove amp and speakers (door panels)?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...en-Wire-Repair

How to remove CD changer?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...od-for-Phaeton


Here is what I am planning to do and what equipment I am installing.

First, I needed some device to give me axillary input to the stereo (iPod etc). Rather than connecting to the antenna, I opted for the Mediabridge now made by Audiovox that replaces the CD changer and offers multiple types of connections including bluetooth. I purchased the AMBR-1502-AVW model for Bentley Continental the from iPodCarPros.com (http://www.ipodcarpros.com/Bluetooth...duct_info.html).

Second, I needed to replace the utility of the CD changer that will be removed. Initially I planned to use an iPod and have my cellphone, but decided to buy from eBay a new Samsung Note 2 with will let me have phone and music features on one device. [The Samsung connects better with a Dension unit (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ice-Mediabridge-Info-from-the-Bentley-Forum)]

Subsequently, I have burned all my CDs to iTunes and will use Android apps (https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...3luY3I0TWFjIl0.) to sync and play iTunes from the Samsung using the USB connection for better sound. [Actually, I now connect by Bluetooth with the aforementioned Dension unit].

I searched a lot of cell phone holders for cars, and will use the Steelie Car Phone Holder Kit (https://www.niteize.com/product/Stee...-Mount-Kit.asp) because it is cool and efficient.

Third, I sourced and purchased a used Premium Amp from Car-parts.com and paid extra for three feet of pigtail including the connectors from the donating vehicle harness. I suspect the tricky and time consuming part of the project will be the rewiring of the original connector and harness to work with the Premium Amp. I will be relieved when this is done and the tell tale "DSP" appears on the information display to confirm the Premium Amp coding has been accepted. [The upgrade to the 10 channel premium amp DOES make a difference in sound and options].

Fourth - assuming the amp works - I will be replacing the base speakers in all four doors. Rather than Hertz, I will be using Pioneer TS D1720C speakers (http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU...ries/TS-D1720C). [I used Pioneer for all speakers, including tweeters and mid range in the TS class].

Despite this careful planning, I have to areas of uncertainty and welcome advice:

1. I was not planning on installing the missing tweeters in the door handles. From most threads I have read, I am not sure I would hear the difference to justify the effort and expense. Agree? [I did!]

2. I am drooling over adding a Kicker powered subwoofer (http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_...11PECVR12.html), but am not sure I will get the full effect with such a long car and insulated trunk. Opinions? [Of course - I did]


----


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

I think you may find the pioneer series are mid range in terms of quality whereas the likes of Audison and Focal are more high end quality wise. I know when I've upgraded my speakers in the past with the likes of Focal there is a significant improvement over Alpine and Pioneer stuff


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

I have done the following to my phaeton now.

audison bit play 2tb music server which feeds optically my 2 Audison amplifiers. I have full 24bit studio grade sound playing through 12 time aligned audison/focal speakers. The sound is simply incredible. I have a sound stage to die for and no loss of boot space. I also have ipod and bluetooth audio streaming. I can now watch movies on the move and control everything from my Samsung note 3. 

I have added 26 sheets of sound deadening to my 4 doors.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/zF24tNPgdx/

That's my shop window. I'm not bad at this sound system stuff. I will have a sound off anytime LOL

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

I would say so.
David


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

https://instagram.com/p/00fk22vgbn/

My new dash mod

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Samsung Tablet mod

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

Latest picture of my dash mod


----------



## Biglog (Dec 21, 2014)

https://instagram.com/p/1OYL1yvgW2/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## phaetontom (Mar 4, 2015)

Did anyone ever get this done?
I cant get hold of Peter lately and wanted to do the stereo/Bluetooth upgrade. Anyone know
a)Any other fitters who could do this and
b) The exact speaker package being discussed here. Audison APK 163 have been mentioned. Is that one package that contains all the speakers necessary or where the bass speakers being discussed additional to this package.
Thanks all


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

phaetontom said:


> Did anyone ever get this done?
> I cant get hold of Peter lately and wanted to do the stereo/Bluetooth upgrade. Anyone know
> a)Any other fitters who could do this and
> b) The exact speaker package being discussed here. Audison APK 163 have been mentioned. Is that one package that contains all the speakers necessary or where the bass speakers being discussed additional to this package.
> Thanks all


You need to buy a pair of additional speakers for the rear the Audison package is for the front. I hope he is still about because I do plan to do this upgrade and his price was good. My planned upgrade to the hifi was replaced by me buying some rather nice wheels for my Honda Rune so the speaker upgrade has been put further back on my list of things to do but I will do it some day.


----------



## wobegong (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm jealous! Nice job


----------



## phaetonsound (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice Job, but what do you think about second source with digital line, and factory J523 unit as an auxiliary by rca ?

I did it, and right now i am testing and works perfectly, Pioneer DEX-P9 + ODR RS-P90 as a source , factory unit is connected as aux in ( navigation, radio etc )

Two TRU technology 4ch in a trunk, 3 way front + sub.

My doors:










left side with door handle  (i purchased UK door panel only for this)










Midrange will be in dashboard, in closed 0.5l box.

Trunk is not finshed yet, but amps are connected for a trial.


----------



## popwarfour (Mar 23, 2014)

well hot damn that looks intense, nice work!

Would it be worth it keep the stock amp and just upgrade the door speakers?


----------



## phaetonsound (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks



popwarfour said:


> Would it be worth it keep the stock amp and just upgrade the door speakers?


In my opinion, certainly not.


----------



## phaetontom (Mar 4, 2015)

B1RMA said:


> You need to buy a pair of additional speakers for the rear the Audison package is for the front. I hope he is still about because I do plan to do this upgrade and his price was good. My planned upgrade to the hifi was replaced by me buying some rather nice wheels for my Honda Rune so the speaker upgrade has been put further back on my list of things to do but I will do it some day.


One last question on this: Are these speakers a straight swap for those in there or are other things needed?


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

phaetontom said:


> One last question on this: Are these speakers a straight swap for those in there or are other things needed?


Biglog informed me the speaker installation was fairly straightforward if you check out some of his earlier posts you can see the installation.


----------



## phaetontom (Mar 4, 2015)

B1RMA said:


> Biglog informed me the speaker installation was fairly straightforward if you check out some of his earlier posts you can see the installation.



Yes, I looked at those but it is all completely lost on me. I was going to get someone to do it for me, but it occurred to me that it might not be simply a straight swap.
Only £190 on amazon, btw, if you're still thinking about getting them done.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audison-3-W...id=1442993352&sr=8-1&keywords=audison+apk+163


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

phaetontom said:


> Yes, I looked at those but it is all completely lost on me. I was going to get someone to do it for me, but it occurred to me that it might not be simply a straight swap.
> Only £190 on amazon, btw, if you're still thinking about getting them done.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audison-3-W...id=1442993352&sr=8-1&keywords=audison+apk+163


Well spotted, I may just go ahead and put them away until I feel brave enough to tackle the job.


----------

